# Meal Plan for 8 month old



## NewMom0208 (May 23, 2008)

I can't believe it! My baby is 8 months old.

He is having lunch with is organic veggies (one or two of the following brocolli, green beans, avocado, pumpkin, 'malanga' carrots, sweet potato) four times a week

The other three days of the week is the same but with added chicken or beef
The rest is milk, 6oz every 4 hours (low production issues, formula to complement, etc)

what are typical breakfast for an 8 month old?
What are typical dinners?
do they snack?

thank you!


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

My DD is 10 months now, but even at 8 months was a big eater. She would have breakfast, lunch, and dinner. She only ate fruits and veggies like you mentioned, I would just try to serve her a variety of colors throughout the day. For instance maybe sweet potato for breakfast, pear for lunch, and broccoli for dinner or something like that. It really varried but just all fruits and veggies. Shortly after that we started beans like black beans and a few grains like brown rice. At 9 months she would have a few bites of plain yogurt a couple of times a week, too. I don't really think you need to plan it but more serve them part of what you are having. Like if we have broccoli with dinner, that's what she gets. If we have guacamole and chips for lunch I will just give her the avocado. For breakfast it's usually easy enough to do a little yogurt or cut up fruit or even leftovers from dinner the night before. A lot of times I would just steam some veggies because that was really easy to do in the morning.
I am holding off on eggs because she has shown a sensitivity to chicken (she throws it up every time), but if I weren't, I would probably introduce egg yolk for breakfast and things like whole wheat pancakes or something since I make those for my son already.

She does snack sometimes I will give her organic brown rice puffs or just another fruit/veggie.


----------



## Mama_Meme (Apr 18, 2007)

well, i basically plan meals so that my baby can eat whatever we are eating. I make sure we have veggies, whole grains, light meats and fishes for lunch and dinner. we often have fruits for snacks (though now fruit season is kinda over, we aren't givng her as many cause organic fruits are expensive and usually old by the time they get to northern ontario....). we do give her freeze dried organic fruit though (my friend gave us 30 bags of it....).

we just avoid things with egg whites, wheat, dairy, red meats or nuts.

btw, my babe is 11 mo and we've been doing this since she's been on solids. i just go by her cues. she still bfs every 2-3 hours...


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm lazy, I just feed them what were having







May need to mash it with a fork a bit but never did go for that whole separate meal for baby thing.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

At 8mo, my kids nursed on cue and ate table foods. If I'd been unable to fully BF, I'd nurse and give formula on cue, and offer table foods whenever I fed myself.

Some days they'd gobble up lots of food, other times they'd eat almost nothing. I didn't worry about either one.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Neither of my boys were eating solids at that age, but my DD had a voracious appetite for solids. I just fed her what we were eating at meals and snacks, and then of course she still nursed a lot.


----------

